# Netzwerk und Outlook Express ----> eine unendliche Geschichte



## pinkfloyd (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein kleines Netzwerk mit einem PC und 2 Laptops. Laufen tut das ganze über Router (ein Zyxel 660HW-61). der PC hängt am LAN-port des Routers und die Laptops an WLAN. 
Mein Problem ist nun, dass Outlook Express auf den Laptops nicht funktionieren will  In den Einstellungen sagt mir Outlook, dass es die gleichen Einstellungen wie der IE verwendet und unter den Verbindungseinstellung ist auch LAN bzw. "Automatische Erkennung der Einstellungen" konfiguriert.
Wenn ich nun aber auf Senden/Empfangen klicke sagt mir Outlook nach 60 Sekunden, dass der Server nicht antwortet... 
Bei Google war meine Suche bis jetzt erfolglos und einige Lösungen, die ich gefunden habe funktionieren nicht! Muss ich evtl. im Zyxel was einstellen, oder ist dieses Problem mit Outlook nicht zu lösen? Kann mir jemand eine alternatives email Programm zur Verwendung im Netzwerk empfehlen (am liebsten freeware  )?

Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!

mfg 
PinkFloyd


----------



## dateninquisitor (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 
zu deinem Problem kann ich nur raten und das lass ich jetzt mal lieber, damit erspare ich dir evtl. viel Arbeit  ;-) 

Zu Emailprogramm, welches dein Problem aber sicherlich nicht löst: 
benutzte Thunderbird, sehr zufrieden damit: 
http://www.thunderbird-mail.de/thunderbird/


----------



## pinkfloyd (17. Oktober 2005)

Danke 

Ich such' einfach weiter. Iregnd einen Grund muß das ja haben  :suspekt:


----------



## SixDark (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich rate jetzt ainfach mal... 

Kann es evtl. sein, dass der Router die Ports für e-Mail (25 und 110) sperrt; und das vielleicht nur beim Zugriff über WLAN? Denn es schaut mir fast so aus, als könnte Dein OE den Server nicht kontaktieren... Ins Internet geht aber vom Laptop aus, oder?

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## timo0804 (17. Oktober 2005)

Das Problem hatte ich auch in unserem kleinen Familiennetz und es lag wohl tätsächlich an den obengenannten Ports. Habe den Router resetet, und alle Ports freigemacht und es hat geklappt. Das war glaube ich auch ein Zyxel, weis es aber nicht genau, habe jetzt das T-Sinus 154 Data und damit läuft es klasse!
mfg Timo


----------



## pinkfloyd (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Habe Eudora runtergeladen und damit gehts wunderbar! Microsoft hat sich mal wieder ausgezeichnet


----------

